
What Startup Founders Should Learn from the World’s Best Poker Player - steffenabel
https://medium.com/@feliks/what-start-up-founders-should-learn-from-the-worlds-best-poker-player-ad7137b42a9e
======
al_chemist
I like how it went from

"Fedor is an unimposing teenager, struggling at university. Below-average
grades and lack of purpose make him drop out to travel the world. He plays a
little poker on the side, but his results are underwhelming."

to Fedor inviting 8 high ranking poker players to luxurious villa, an only
house on private island, for them to play poker day and night on the internet.

